# Capper



## Peterock (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a beer bottle capper. Which type/style should I get? I have a Port. floor corker, I have seen an adaptor kit to convert a floor corker into a capper. I don't remember where I saw it thou. Is it any good? Should I just get a seperate capper so I don't have to screw around with my nice new corker? Thanks, Pete


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2011)

The adapter is for the Italian floor corker and you can also get a champagne corker attachment for the Italian. As far as cappers go the only one I have had was the cheesy red hand capper but it worked fine. I actually gave it to Mud on this forum as I dont plan on ever bottling beer again. Kegs or nothing!


----------



## cpfan (Jan 7, 2011)

Peterock:

The floor corker must be built to accept the capper/champagne attachments. As I understand it, there are two models of the blue Italian corker. One will accept the attachments, the other won't.

I have always used a bench capper, but some are definitely better than others. Not sure how to identify the good ones. Having run an LHBS, I had the opportunity to pick the one I liked best from the ones available to the store. I'll try to find a US retailer selling that one.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2011)

Wade E said:


> The adapter is for the Italian floor corker and you can also get a champagne corker attachment for the Italian. As far as cappers go the only one I have had was the cheesy red hand capper but it worked fine. I actually gave it to Mud on this forum as I dont plan on ever bottling beer again. Kegs or nothing!



Just sold my beer bench caooer to a member of my Homebrew Club.
I like Wade think alike..
Keg only. If I need to bottle for a BYOB I will put it in a growler.


----------



## Peterock (Jan 7, 2011)

cpfan said:


> Peterock:
> 
> I have always used a bench capper, but some are definitely better than others. Not sure how to identify the good ones. Having run an LHBS, I had the opportunity to pick the one I liked best from the ones available to the store. I'll try to find a US retailer selling that one.
> 
> Steve



Thanks Steve I appreciate you helping me out. Oh what's LHBS? A brew pub?

Wade, I'm soo jealous as my dream is to keg my beer. I haven't even brewed my first batch yet  (I'll BE BACK.......for help on this) I do have all ingredients just no caps or capper yet or exactly sure on all the proper steps to brewing. I have more research to do first.


----------



## jiml (Jan 7, 2011)

Peterock said:


> Thanks Steve I appreciate you helping me out. Oh what's LHBS? A brew pub?
> 
> Wade, I'm soo jealous as my dream is to keg my beer. I haven't even brewed my first batch yet  (I'll BE BACK.......for help on this) I do have all ingredients just no caps or capper yet or exactly sure on all the proper steps to brewing. I have more research to do first.



Typically, I believe:

LHBS= Local HomeBrew Store(shop)


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 7, 2011)

I am going to use EZ cap bottles for my first brew.


----------



## Peterock (Jan 7, 2011)

EZ cap?? Those must be screw caps. No? My ultimate goal is to keg, however I will probably still use/need a capper to be able to give away some of my brew without having to worry about getting my demi jugs returned to me.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2011)

I sometimes wish i bottled a few beers but oh well, if anyone wants some beer they can come over and have some.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 7, 2011)

Peterock said:


> EZ cap?? Those must be screw caps. No?


EZ-Caps are Grolsch style bottles. Excellent for beer (and wine).

Steve


----------



## Peterock (Jan 7, 2011)

Ahhhhh Ok, 
I have cases of pry off. I'm thinking a capper is probably cheaper than buying EZ cap bottles. I could buy and drink a few cases of grolsch but I like to drink different types of beer on a regular basis. So I'm just gonna keep looking into a capper untill I can afford to start kegging.


----------



## Peterock (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok so I guess I'm going to wing it and buy A capper online. Hopefully it's not a P.O.S. Unless someone can tell me what to look for or what to stay away from (brand/Make/model)


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 12, 2011)

I plan to start kegging as capping is a pain in the *ss. I have already started preparing as I picked up a perfectly good working refrigerator for nothing on Craigs list. After I cleaned it up it looks awesome. Next comes the kegs


----------

